# Parts and Misc Sales: Split MK1 and MK2 please?



## Groodles (Apr 20, 2011)

Surely it makes more sense to have these sections as seperate sub-forums than as a melting pot for all TT parts?

(after all, we already have MKI and MKII main forums)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Groodles said:


> Surely it makes more sense to have these sections as seperate sub-forums than as a melting pot for all TT parts?
> 
> (after all, we already have MKI and MKII main forums)


If everyone followed the rules it would make it a lot easier - sellers are supposed to prefix their subject with MK1, MK2 or Misc but only a few seem to do it :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Might actually be time to do this so I'll bring it up with ttf admin.

Cheers.


----------

